# Haverhill/Groveland area cubing



## Proctor (Mar 19, 2016)

Thinking about starting a small thing for all skills at the Groveland pines? If any one wants to come please let me know. 
Groveland is next to Boxford, Haverhill, and West Newbury.


----------



## oneshot (Mar 20, 2016)

I'd come, but I'm kinda old.


----------



## Proctor (Mar 20, 2016)

How old?


----------

